# What do you think will happen to Saddam Hussein?



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

Just curious as to what you all think will be the outcome of his hearings?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

He will be given life in prison. Hopefully we won't put him to death.


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

Stop wasting Iraqi funds, give him to the Kurds!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

PSDC said:


> Stop wasting Iraqi funds, give him to the Kurds!


Not without a fair trial.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

He will be sentanced to life in prison, ware he will write a book that will become a great success. He will then be realesed from prison after 15 years of good behavior and be in the backround of his hollywood Biography movie staring Billy Bob Thorton as Saddam Hussan!!! uke:


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

MT,

Don't believe he has any hope of a fair trial!

Do you believe that Saddam gassed the Kurds?

How can you be 16 and be on this site all day 
long?? Homeschool??


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Allah, will give him what he has coming!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

PSDC said:


> MT,
> 
> Don't believe he has any hope of a fair trial!
> 
> ...


Everyone deserves a fair trial.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

While I was going through NBC ( Nuclear Bio-Chemical ) training , they had a slide show with pictures of what the gas did to the Kurds. Pics of dead kids laying in the streets it was nasty, how anybody can defend a man who would do such a thing is beyond me....


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

hill billy said:


> While I was going through NBC ( Nuclear Bio-Chemical ) training , they had a slide show with pictures of what the gas did to the Kurds. Pics of dead kids laying in the streets it was nasty, how anybody can defend a man who would do such a thing is beyond me....


Everyone deserves a fair trial regardless. You don't simply skip a trial because a murderer is accused of a henious crime. Justice must be served.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

I never said his trial should be skipped, but I find it hard to believe he will find a fair trial in Iraq....


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

hill billy said:


> I never said his trial should be skipped, but I find it hard to believe he will find a fair trial in Iraq....


Then we shouldn't try him in Iraq.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

Well do something about it MT,


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

hill billy said:


> Well do something about it MT,


I am attempting to do so by disseminating my opinion.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

Good luck with that MT.....


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

DJRooster said:


> Allah, will give him what he has coming!


Islamic god Allah? Yea , There's a joke,I don't think we're going to wait on that one, when Allah told him to kill to begin with. Live by the GAS, die by the GAS.  :beer:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Your bigotry and ignorance are disgusting.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't think ABBK was being a bigot, he was simply insinuating that Alah was none existent. I agree.

As for our buddy Sodam Insane, I think he will be in prison, then terrorists (or insurgents if you like that better) will take hostages, kill innocent people, and blow up things demanding his release. I don't like the death penalty, but we would all be better off if they send this guy for his big dirt nap. 
It is lucky for him that we are more civilized than these radical Islam fundamentalists or we would grind him 50/50 pork sausage and feed him to our dogs. Sometimes a person wishes terrorists would attack someone as radical as them, then let them get a taste of their own medicine. I'm happy it isn't us though, and I shouldn't even think like that, but it is so frustrating. It wouldn't be so frustrating if we didn't have so many terrorist sympathizers among us. One must be careful not to let these radical sympathizers push us to extreme. Hopefully cool heads will prevail.
I would prefer he spend life in prison, so that he may look back on the error of his ways. I don't hate him, I don't think we should hate anyone, but we should condemn their evil ways. He doesn't deserve to live, but then we all get more than we deserve.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2006)

> Posted: Wed Apr 26, 2006 4:16 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Saddam will probably rot in some prison, IF Iraq stabilizes. Otherwise, he will probably be forced into exile.


Why would they let him go into exile?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> I don't think ABBK was being a bigot, he was simply insinuating that Alah was none existent. I agree.


And that is your belief. I do not however criticize other religions and claim that their God does exist because I have no proof of mine existing, hence why it is called faith. That is no the issue, the issue is that ABBK claims that Saddam was told by Allah to kill. That is bigoted because it assumes that Allah is a violent diety, and ignorant because Saddam was very secular.



> As for our buddy Sodam Insane, I think he will be in prison, then terrorists (or insurgents if you like that better) will take hostages, kill innocent people, and blow up things demanding his release.


Saddam has little association with terrorists at his worst. He was indeed a violent person, but that doesn't make him a terrorist.



> I don't like the death penalty, but we would all be better off if they send this guy for his big dirt nap.


Martyring him is not what we want to do.



> It wouldn't be so frustrating if we didn't have so many terrorist sympathizers among us. One must be careful not to let these radical sympathizers push us to extreme. Hopefully cool heads will prevail.


Really? Who are these sympathizers? Are they also card carrying members of the Communist party?


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

MT,

Still waiting for you to answer me, do you believe
that Saddam gassed the Kurds?

If yes and your where of Kurdish descent, you won't
have a different opinion? Other than what you feel
is politically correct?

You must be homeschooled if age 16. Is your prom date
and teacher the same person?

Maybe, you need to go out and experience the world and 
stop hiding behind the computer. It's a great world, give
it a try. You spend way too much time at this site, and 
probably many other sites. I have to question your self-
esteem, when you show such itelligent replies.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

He does deserve a fair trial, and then he deserves to die.

huntin1


----------



## Trois_Beaux_Canards (Dec 14, 2005)

Everyone deserves a fair trial, even saddam. Most likely he will rot in prison until the day he dies.

MT: Do you even hunt, or do you just like to stir the pot?


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

Actually if found guilty he will prolly hang..


----------



## usmccripe (Mar 17, 2006)

a far out idea but still an interesting one to think of. we all know that if they had just killed him and said they found him dead from suicide or something than i would be one less headache. but what if, " i still back the fact we went in and did what we did even though they have not proven mass destruction weapons were being made YET", they kept him alive because the higher ups knew they had no backing to there claims and are keeping him alive so that in trial for either some deal of exile or by brainwashing, they have him testify that he was making weapons of mass destruction. that would make alot of lefties shut up for a second. Just a crazy idea i pondered while christianing my toielt one evening. WHAT YOU GUYS THINK OF THAT???????


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

> WHAT YOU GUYS THINK OF THAT???????


RETARDED


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

hill billy, Dats Y DA South lost DA Cival War! I wrote that so you couls understand!! :rollin:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I think Plainsmen is right. We would all be better off with Hussein in his grave after his trial.

Now if we find Bin Laden, I say no court trial at all. He should be tied to a post and put in town square right in the middle of New York. He doesn't deserve a trial nor does he deserve a right to a speedy death.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

live2hunt said:


> I think Plainsmen is right. We would all be better off with Hussein in his grave after his trial.
> 
> Now if we find Bin Laden, I say no court trial at all. He should be tied to a post and put in town square right in the middle of New York. He doesn't deserve a trial nor does he deserve a right to a speedy death.


AMEN! :beer:


----------

